# So you can't run the dish washer or run the tub/shower between 10pm & 8am?



## clifffaith (Sep 23, 2019)

Someone on Worldmark Facebook complained that the jetted tub was run in the unit above them at 6am. That started a discussion about quiet time, which Worldmark deems to be between 10 pm and 8 am. Eventually "appliances" were mentioned and I said it never occurred to me not to run the dishwasher after we finished our dessert and coffee after the 11pm news, and was told not to do so. I also feel someone ought to be able to take a shower at 6am, but that was not a popular opinion. The mods (one of whom specifically told me not to run the dishwasher at night) then shut the thread down. The other times quiet time has been mentioned it seemed to be kids running or adults partying. Restricted use of the appliances or bathing facilities is new to me.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 23, 2019)

I don't think I would have thought that running appliances, or taking a shower, would infringe on quiet time.  And I think it's ridiculous to say someone can't shower before 8 a.m.  Many times you have something early in the morning, a tour, an early flight.  Sorry, but if I have to get up really early for something, I'm going to shower.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 23, 2019)

I do what I need to do, regardless of time.  If I can't even hear the adjacent unit toilet flush, they certainly can't hear my shower.

Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 23, 2019)

Someone was showering at 6am when we were in Big Bear for our annual end of June trip. Face it, I'm up to pee every 90 minutes anyway, so I wake up, pee, then go back soundly to sleep until our regular 9:30 get up time. Maybe I'd think twice about tumble drying shoes in the wee hours, but not if my kids' shoes got dirty and wet and they need to wear them early the next day. And as far as the jetted tub, Worldmark shouldn't have put them (or any appliance) in that was so loud people couldn't use them during "quiet time".


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 23, 2019)

Another reason to ignore and not belong to Facebook. Next thing you know people will be complaining about coffee pots before 8am.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 23, 2019)

Sounds like cover or deflection for them putting in insufficient sound proofing. If I hear neighbors making the usual sounds of living, it isn't their fault- it's the builders'.

Jim


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 23, 2019)

The original complaint was a jetted tub at 6am.   IMHO that’s very different from showering.  Jetted tubs can be very loud.


----------



## klpca (Sep 24, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Someone on Worldmark Facebook complained that the jetted tub was run in the unit above them at 6am. That started a discussion about quiet time, which Worldmark deems to be between 10 pm and 8 am. Eventually "appliances" were mentioned and I said it never occurred to me not to run the dishwasher after we finished our dessert and coffee after the 11pm news, and was told not to do so. I also feel someone ought to be able to take a shower at 6am, but that was not a popular opinion. The mods (one of whom specifically told me not to run the dishwasher at night) then shut the thread down. The other times quiet time has been mentioned it seemed to be kids running or adults partying. Restricted use of the appliances or bathing facilities is new to me.


Some folks just like to tell everyone else what to do. Use common sense and don't give it a second thought.

And when you travel, earplugs should be packed if you are a light sleeper.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 24, 2019)

JohnPaul said:


> The original complaint was a jetted tub at 6am.   IMHO that’s very different from showering.  Jetted tubs can be very loud.


Agree. Those things are incredibly loud. I can't imagine running one at 6am any more than vacuuming. It's just about common courtesy, which seems to be diminishing day by day if it infringes on one's own wants.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 24, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Another reason to ignore and not belong to Facebook. Next thing you know people will be complaining about coffee pots before 8am.



Actually someone was making cocktails at midnight and the "listener" could hear every ingredient called out. It wasn't mentioned if they were using a blender, but they were advised to show up at the door with glass in hand!


----------



## herindoors911 (Sep 26, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Actually someone was making cocktails at midnight and the "listener" could hear every ingredient called out. It wasn't mentioned if they were using a blender, but they were advised to show up at the door with glass in hand!



Yes...  it was a blender and it was 3.00am.     It was also a "light" comment, used for a laugh. Location was Discovery Bay, well known for shoddy building.  

No WM resort will stop you showering, even if it is in the middle of the night.   The "bath" complainer is a Platinum Owner and always expects more, like many  of those owners do.   Depoe Bay was the location.


----------

